# 20 ترنيمه معزيه جداا



## ayman adwar (13 يوليو 2009)

!+†+! العشرين ترانيمه علي سرفر واحد !+†+!

!+†+! http://www.4shared.com/file/105423394/b6abe465/_______.html !+†+!

1 - هصلاتى يا اهلى واحبابى
2 - قدام حاجات هو قال
3 - لو فرض والدنيا ضحكت
4 - غالي عليك
5 - اوقات باتوب
6 - بعتوه قلي بعتو بكام
7 - تعبان وحملي تقيل
8 - داقت الدنيا قصدي
9 - صوتك عني غاب
10- علمني اكون
11- عيش في دنيا غير الدنيا
12- كتير بعدت عنك
13- كل يوم تحت صليبك
14- الى متى يارب تنسانى
15- هارمي كل اتكالي عليك
16- انا بنتهى
17- ماتعولش الهم
18- كل ما أحس
19- عالم صعب
20- قبل ما اموت 

هنا كل ترانيمه والسرفر بتاعه 

1 - هصلاتى يا اهلى واحبابى

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105549580/87f1abee/___.html †

2 - قدام حاجات هو قال 

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105474658/40549260/___.html †

3 - لو فرض والدنيا ضحكت

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105539325/bbd91749/___.html †

4 - غالي عليك

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105462717/ad4e56ae/__online.html †

5 - اوقات باتوب

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105429104/b506b26/__online.html †

6 - بعتوه قلي بعتو بكام

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105434525/86626083/___.html †

7 - تعبان وحملي تقيل

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105438113/9f38111/___online.html †

8 - داقت الدنيا قصدي

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105442383/628d242/___online.html†

9 - صوتك عني غاب

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105450374/88bdba15/___online.html †

10- علمني اكون

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105457213/dc96dabe/__online.html †

11- عيش في دنيا غير الدنيا

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105459380/75402d49/____.html †

12- كتير بعدت عنك

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105475444/ebc15c01/___online.html †

13- كل يوم تحت صليبك

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105556288/e9660cbf/____.html †

14- لى متى يارب تنسانى

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105552643/5a6aa5b0/___.html †

15- هارمي كل اتكالي عليك

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105545274/489dda05/____.html †

16- انا بنتهى 

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105425749/5fd61195/__online.html †

17- ماتعولش الهم

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105540725/73f82c0f/__online.html †

18- كل ما أحس

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105537254/6282ac1c/___online.html †

19- عالم صعب

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105455241/e5e6875c/__online.html †

20- قبل ما اموت

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105473752/3c9429f0/___online.html †

21- ودي المفاجاء † مستحيل جميله جدا † الترانيمه دي مش موجوده علي السرفر الي فيه عشرين ترانيم †

† http://www.4shared.com/file/105563270/105b12a0/__online.†


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

مجهود راااااااااائع 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي خالص

+++ وربنــ يعوض تعب محبتك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا +++​


----------



## ayman adwar (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا kokoman علمرورك ومرسى خالص


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ayman adwar (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك ياكيمو


----------



## ayman adwar (15 يوليو 2009)

فين ردودكم الترانيم مش حلةا ياريت رايكم


----------

